# Περί φούτμπολ



## pit (Oct 13, 2010)

Μεταφράζω την ταινία "The Blind Side", η οποία σε πολλά σημεία αναφέρει όρους του αμερικάνικου ποδοσφαίρου. Τους αναφέρω παρακάτω και περιμένω οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια.

football: το έγραψα φούτμπολ, ώστε να μην υπάρχει σύγχυση με το δικό μας ή το ράγκμπι.

quarterback: μεσοεπιθετικός, κεντρικός επιθετικός, οργανωτής, επιθετικός, κουόρτερμπακ, πασαδόρος.

running back: επιθετικός (έχω καταλάβει περίπου τη διαφορά από τον από πάνω, αλλά ποιους όρους να διαλέξω για τους δύο;)

left tackle: μέσος αμυντικός; αμυντικός;


Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να φτιαχτεί και να κυκλοφορήσει ένα αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό για όλα τα σπορ, επιτέλους!


----------



## JimAdams (Oct 13, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εύκολο, αλλά μπορείς να δεις μια ταινία με αντίστοιχο περιεχόμενο (π.χ. το ''Κάθε Κυριακή'' με τον Πατσίνο) και να δεις πως έχουν αποδώσει εκεί τους όρους.


----------



## pit (Oct 13, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, αλλά αν είχα χρόνο, θα ξανάβλεπα το ίδιο το DVD, αφού κυκλοφορεί. Είδα την ταινία πριν από καιρό. Και τώρα έτυχε να μου τη δώσουν για το Conn-x TV.

Έχω αρχίσει και ξεχωρίζω τους όρους. Ίδωμεν...


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2010)

Η πιάτσα (άλλοι μεταφραστές) έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει τις αποδόσεις:

football = (αμερικάνικο) ποδόσφαιρο, φούτμπολ
quarterback = πασαδόρος
running back = πλέι μέικερ / πλεϊμέικερ
tackle = μέσος αμυντικός

Δεν έχω ιδέα αν είναι οι καλύτερες επιλογές. Αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό για όλα τα σπορ. Μμμ... ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 13, 2010)

Για τον κουόρτερμπακ εγώ θα έλεγα να τον αφήσεις αμετάφραστο. Όπως και για τους περισσότερους άλλους. Σκέψου το μπάσκετ: πόσους όρους ακούς μεταφρασμένους; Ούτε το 10%. Δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να μεταφράζουμε τις θέσεις των παικτών σε κανένα άθλημα. Ούτε στο ποδόσφαιρο μεταφράζονται συνήθως. Εν ολίγοις, εμείς οι μεταφραστές πασχίζουμε να αποδώσουμε κάτι στη γλώσσα μας, αλλά ο θεατής δεν έχει ανάγκη από μετάφραση των θέσεων των παικτών για να παρακολουθήσει την ταινία. Γιατί αν η μετάφραση ήταν δεδομένη και ενιαία, δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα. Αλλά δυστυχώς, ο κάθε μεταφραστής αντιμετωπίζει το πρόβλημα σαν να δημιουργήθηκε για πρώτη φορά σ' αυτόν, και γράφει ό,τι του κατεβάζει η κούτρα του. Άσ' το, λοιπόν, αμετάφραστο, για να καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι το ίδιο.

Άσε που μου έχει τύχει συνάδελφος, που τον έχρισε διορθωτή η ξένη εταιρεία, να μου διορθώσει τον κουόρτερμπακ, που είναι σαφέστατα επιθετικός παίκτης, και να μου τον κάνει αμυντικό, επειδή στα ελληνικά είχε ακούσει τον όρο "μπακ" για τους αμυντικούς. Πίκρα, σου λέω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2010)

Προσυπογράφω και με τα δύο χέρια το κομμάτι που λέει «αν η μετάφραση ήταν δεδομένη και ενιαία, δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα. Αλλά δυστυχώς, ο κάθε μεταφραστής αντιμετωπίζει το πρόβλημα σαν να δημιουργήθηκε για πρώτη φορά σ' αυτόν, και γράφει ό,τι του κατεβάζει η κούτρα του». Είπαμε, χρειάζεται μια βίβλος ή, έστω, ένα λεξικό.


----------



## pit (Oct 13, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια.

Ακολούθησα τις εξής αποδόσεις:
quarterback = πασαδόρος
running back = επιθετικός
left tackle = αριστερός (μέσος) αμυντικός

Έπρεπε να ακολουθήσω αυτό το σχήμα, καθώς η περιγραφή των θέσεων των παικτών ήταν συμβολική. Ήθελε η αφηγήτρια (Sandra Bullock) να δώσει το νόημα της ομάδας/οικογένειας. Ο κάθε παίκτης έπρεπε να έχει ένα πόστο και έναν τίτλο, όπως συμβαίνει στην οικογένεια και σε όλες τις ομάδες. Έπρεπε να βγαίνει νόημα. Εγώ, όταν είχα δει το DVD, ακολουθώντας τη μετάφραση που έβλεπα, δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι εννοούσε την ομαδικότητα. Τώρα το κατάλαβα. Καλά λένε ότι για να καταλάβεις ένα βιβλίο ή ένα έργο, πρέπει να το μεταφράσεις.

Αλεξάνδρα, άσε τα μπακ και τα ξεμπάκ, γιατί, αφού ο "επιμελητής" άκουσε το μπακ, πάλι καλά που δεν του 'ρθε κάτι πιο πονηρό στο μυαλό ;) Όλοι οι άχρηστοι επιμελητές σ' εσένα θα τύχουν;


----------



## pit (Oct 14, 2010)

*Gap*

Τι κίνηση είναι το gap στο αμερικάνικο ποδόσφαιρο; Είναι κάτι σαν κενό, σαν άνοιγμα στο γήπεδο.

Έχετε καμιά ιδέα για την απόδοσή του;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2010)

Κενό, θα έλεγα να το μεταφράσεις.








An important component of good defense in football is understanding your gap assignments. Your coach might tell you, if you're playing linebacker for example, that you drop in zone coverage on pass, and you have "B" gap if it's a run play. So how do you know which gap is which? Here's a simple description and illustration to help you understand gap assignments.
*How Are the Gaps Labeled?*

When the offense is in a standard formation, you start at the center and work your way out in both directions. The space between the center and guard is the "a gap" on both sides. The space between the guard and tackle is the "b gap" on both sides. The space between the tackle and tight end is the "c gap" on both the right and left side. 


Keep in mind that the gaps do move as the play develops. You may have a larger territory to cover if you've got "c gap" and the tight end moves to the outside. It's still your assignment, and your responsibility to cover that gap. Understanding and recognizing these gaps will help you stick to your assignment and make big plays.


----------



## pit (Oct 14, 2010)

Το είχα γράψει άνοιγμα. Μου καθόταν καλύτερα.

Μήπως να το γράψω κενό για να το διαχωρίσω κι απ' το άνοιγμα των παικτών στο γήπεδό, την "εξάπλωσή" τους;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2010)

Αυτό πρότεινα εγώ: κενό. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει κανένας άλλος καμιά καλύτερη ιδέα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2010)

Αν τα είχαμε στα ελληνικά, δεν θα τα λέγαμε «τρύπες» ή ίσως «μπούκες» αυτά το πράγματα; :)


----------



## pit (Oct 14, 2010)

Επειδή στην ταινία φαίνεται ότι είναι μια τεχνική, η οποία σώζει, σου λέει, το παιχνίδι. Μήπως να το πω τρύπα; Πρέπει να θυμίζει σχέδιο;

Είδα, Αλεξάνδρα, τι μου πρότεινες, απλώς σκεφτόμουν...


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2010)

Καλημέρα. _*Κενό*_. Καλύπτεσαι έτσι και όταν έχεις να μεταφράσεις το _fill the A gap_ κ.τ.ό. Στα ελληνικά: «...αλλά δεν ήταν ο πληθωρικός Καραγκούνης που θα έκλινε και προς τον άξονα να γεμίσει το κενό μεταξύ των χαφ και του σέντερφορ». ;)


----------



## pit (Oct 14, 2010)

> Καλημέρα. Κενό. Καλύπτεσαι έτσι και όταν έχεις να μεταφράσεις το fill the A gap κ.τ.ό. Στα ελληνικά: «...αλλά δεν ήταν ο πληθωρικός Καραγκούνης που θα έκλινε και προς τον άξονα να γεμίσει το κενό μεταξύ των χαφ και του σέντερφορ».



Καλημέρα και σ' εσάς. Κι εγώ αυτό πιστεύω. Θα συμφωνήσω, λοιπόν, μ' εσάς και την Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 14, 2010)

Κάλυψη χώρου. 
Η καθιερωμένη ορολογία στην άμυνα ζώνης σε μπάσκετ και ποδόσφαιρο... 

Επίσης, όταν ένας αμυντικός καλύπτει τον συμπαίκτη του που έχει βγει στο πλάι για να μαρκάρει τον επιτιθέμενο πλάγιο χαφ της αντίπαλης ομάδας, αυτό λέγεται αλληλοκάλυψη. 
Δεν είναι το ίδιο με το αμερικάνικο ποδόσφαιρο, αλλά σου το λέω μήπως το βρεις παρακάτω και θέλεις να το χρησιμοποιήσεις. 

Το παράδειγμα του νίκελ είναι σωστό και ακούγεται, αλλά πρόκειται μάλλον για αργκό των αθλητικογράφων...


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2010)

Όταν μεταφράζουν το αγγλικό «fill the gap» σε «γεμίζω το κενό», καλά κάνουν. Το καθωσπρεπίστικο «καλύπτουν το χώρο» αντιστοιχεί στο «cover the space», όπως στην παρακάτω πρόταση όπου δεν καταλαβαίνω τι δουλειά έχω εκεί :), αλλά και γενικότερα δεν καταλαβαίνω τις περιγραφές αμερικάνικου φούτμπολ: 
Because the two defensive backs that cover the slot receivers blitz about half of the time, the linebackers have to cover the space vacated by the blitzing nickel or dime back. This requires a lot of running from linebackers.
http://hardknocktigers.blogspot.com/2010/09/mustang-3-2-6-formation-dominant-in-lsu.html


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 14, 2010)

Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα από την περιγραφή που έβαλες παρά μόνο ότι πρέπει να αλλάξεις το ψευδώνυμό σου σε blitzing nickel... 

Όσο για το κενό και το χώρο, δεν έχω ιδέα τι γεμίζουν στο αμερικανικό ποδόσφαιρο, απλώς είπα πώς λέγεται στα δικά μας αθλήματα... 

Καλημέρα είπα; Το ξεχνάω τελευταία και αυτομαστιγώνομαι μετά... :)


----------



## waltt (Jan 10, 2016)

Εγώ ίσως θα το άφηνα κουόρτερμπακ, με μια υποσημείωση. Εδώ λέμε σέντερ-φορ για τον κεντρικό επιθετικό στο δικό μας ποδόσφαιρο. Και το πασαδόρος βέβαια μια χαρά είναι.

Το football player πώς θα το λέγατε; Φαντάζομαι όχι "ποδοσφαιριστής". Παίκτης του φούτμπολ, ενδεχομένως;


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2016)

waltt said:


> Το football player πώς θα το λέγατε; Φαντάζομαι όχι "ποδοσφαιριστής". Παίκτης του φούτμπολ, ενδεχομένως;



Για ξεκίνημα και για μεγαλύτερη σαφήνεια: παίκτης του αμερικάνικου φούτμπολ.

https://www.google.gr/search?q="παί...&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=63eTVs_eIob8swHxubq4Ag

Στη συνέχεια, μπορεί να ξεμπερδεύεις και με ένα σκέτο... _παίκτης_. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 5, 2021)

Καλημέρα! Υποτιτλίζω μια ταινία με φούτμπολ και μάλλον θα σας ρωτήσω πολλά πραγματάκια στις επόμενες ημέρες.
Και αρχίζουμε με το "*hike!*" που φωνάζουν στο ξεκίνημα. Βρήκα ότι λέγεται και *snap* και ότι είναι η γνωστή πάσα της μπάλας προς τα πίσω και πάνω, ανάμεσα απ' τα πόδια. Πώς να το πούμε; Πάμε; Πάνω; Πάσα; Πίσω; Πιάσε; Ή μήπως χάικ;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 5, 2021)

Σίγουρα θα σου φανεί χρήσιμο αυτό: https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2020/05/14/football/


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 5, 2021)

AoratiMelani said:


> Καλημέρα! Υποτιτλίζω μια ταινία με φούτμπολ και μάλλον θα σας ρωτήσω πολλά πραγματάκια στις επόμενες ημέρες.
> Και αρχίζουμε με το "*hike!*" που φωνάζουν στο ξεκίνημα. Βρήκα ότι λέγεται και *snap* και ότι είναι η γνωστή πάσα της μπάλας προς τα πίσω και πάνω, ανάμεσα απ' τα πόδια. Πώς να το πούμε; Πάμε; Πάνω; Πάσα; Πίσω; Πιάσε; Ή μήπως χάικ;


Ξέρω ποια ταινία μεταφράζεις. 
Εμένα η πρότασή μου είναι αυτή που είχα κάνει και όταν τέθηκε για πρώτη φορά το θέμα. Ότι αν παίζεται έστω και ελάχιστα το αμερικάνικο φούτμπολ στην Ελλάδα, σίγουρα θα χρησιμοποιούν αμετάφραστες όλες τις λέξεις.
Υπάρχει και σάιτ για τους Έλληνες οπαδούς του σπορ: https://nflgreece.gr Ίσως δεν βλάπτει να κάνεις κάποια επαφή εκεί και να μάθεις από πρώτο χέρι αν θέλουν να ακούνε μεταφρασμένους όρους ή όχι. (Και μετά να μας ενημερώσεις κι εμάς.)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 5, 2021)

Πολύ καλά τα λες. Και είμαι βέβαιη ότι στα αγγλικά θα τα λένε όλα μεταξύ τους. Μόνο που πρέπει να λάβω υπόψη μου και κάποιους άλλους παράγοντες. Ας πούμε δεν μπορώ να τα αφήσω στα αγγλικά, πρέπει έστω να τα μεταγράψω. Κάποια πράγματα δεν μπορούν να μείνουν αγγλικά, π.χ. δεν θα πω έντζοουν αλλά τελική ζώνη. Μετά είναι το μήκος της λέξης, π.χ. κουόρτερμπακ είναι πιο μακρύ απ' το πασαδόρος. Έπειτα καλό θα ήταν να καταλαβαίνουν (όσο γίνεται) και άνθρωποι που δεν ξέρουν από φούτμπολ αλλά απλώς βλέπουν μια ταινία. Οπότε κάπου θα πρέπει να βρω χρυσές τομές.

Και κάποια θα πρέπει μετά να το τσεκάρει όλο αυτό με γερακίσιο μάτι. ;)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 6, 2021)

Βάζω εδώ το πινακάκι με τις μέχρι τώρα επιλογές μου. Σχόλια ευπρόσδεκτα.
Τo έστειλα στο NFL Greece για να μου πουν τη γνώμη τους.
Θα ενημερώσω για τυχόν feedback.


ready - set - hikeέτοιμοι - θέσεις - χάικ(παράγγελμα)hikeχάικ(παράγγελμα)snapσναπ(ουσιαστικό)huddleκύκλο(παράγγελμα)breakμπρέικ(παράγγελμα)break the huddleσπάστε τον κύκλοfumbleπτώση / έπεσεsplitσπλιτdownντάουνtouchdownτατς-ντάουν(η γραφή "τάτσνταουν" έχει πολλά σύμφωνα μαζί, ξενίζει οπτικά στα ελληνικά)extra pointέξτρα πόντοςtime outτάιμ άουτreturn manριτέρνερflat passχαμηλή πάσαshort passκοντινή πάσαwideανοιχτά(παράγγελμα)spread offenseανοιχτή επίθεσηendzoneτελική ζώνηWing-TWing-T(διάταξη παικτών)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 7, 2021)

Το _huddle_, ως παράγγελμα, μπορεί να είναι και «μαζευτείτε» ή «συγκεντρωθείτε» (ή ακόμα και «κάντε κύκλο»). 
Αντίστοιχα το _break the huddle_ μπορεί να γίνει «διαλυθείτε» ή «(δια)λύστε τον κύκλο» - το «σπάστε» μού φαίνεται μάλλον βίαιο 
Για το _fumble_, πώς φαίνεται ότι πέφτει η μπάλα και όχι ο παίκτης; Μήπως μπορούμε να βρούμε κάτι καλύτερο, π.χ. «χάσιμο» ή «εκφυγή» ή κάτι άλλο;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 7, 2021)

Έχω ήδη αναθεωρήσει τα περισσότερα. Αλλά θα τα βάλω αργότερα, αφού τελειώσω την ταινία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 7, 2021)

Η απάντηση του NFL Greece:



> Θα κάνουμε το καλύτερο δυνατό για να βοηθήσουμε. Απλώς, έχετε υπόψιν ότι κάποιες ορολογίες είναι αμιγώς στο πλαίσιο της αθλητικής γλώσσας, κι ίσως να μην είναι εύκολο να μεταφραστούν στην ελληνική.
> 
> Αυτό που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να δώσουμε μια μικρή εξήγηση σε αυτούς τους όρους και να αφήσουμε κι εσάς να επιλέξετε την καλύτερη μετάφραση. Αν έχουμε παραλείψει κάτι, είναι επειδή συμφωνούμε με τη μετάφρασή σας.
> 
> ...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 7, 2021)

Αφού σκέφτηκα τα παραπάνω κι αφού ξαναείδα την ταινία, κατέληξα σε κάποιες αποδώσεις.
Πρόσθεσα και κάποιους άλλους όρους. Τα βάζω όλα στο παρακάτω πινακάκι, με δύο εναλλακτικές για ορισμένους όρους


ready - set - hikeέτοιμοι - θέσεις - πάμε(παράγγελμα)hikeπάμε / χάικ(παράγγελμα)snapσναπ(ουσιαστικό)huddleκύκλο(παράγγελμα)breakφύγαμε / μπρέικ(παράγγελμα)break the huddleανοίξτε τον κύκλοfumbleχάνω τη μπάλα / απώλεια κατοχήςsplitπλάγιαdownντάουνtouchdownσκοράρισμα / τατς-ντάουν(η γραφή "τάτσνταουν" έχει πολλά σύμφωνα μαζί, ξενίζει οπτικά στα ελληνικά)extra pointέξτρα πόντοςtime outτάιμ άουτreturn manριτέρνερflat passπλάγια πάσαshort passκοντινή πάσαwideανοιχτά(παράγγελμα)spread offenseανοιχτή επίθεσηendzoneτελική ζώνη / αντίπαλη εστίαWing-Tδιάταξη με εξτρέμ Τ(διάταξη παικτών)quarterbackκουόρτερμπακ / πασαδόροςhalfbackχάφμπακfullbackφούλμπακtackling / tackleτάκλιν / κάνω τάκλινpunterσουτέρlinemanλάινμανblockerμπλόκερshiftαλλαγήplayσύστημαsidelineπλαϊνή γραμμή


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 7, 2021)

Νομίζω ότι linemen έχεις και στην άμυνα και στην επίθεση. Μήπως είναι καλύτερο το «παίκτης γραμμής»;
ΥΓ: το αστείο είναι ότι οι αμυντικοί linemen επιτίθενται (για να προλάβουν τον QB) και οι επιθετικοί linemen αμύνονται (για να τον προστατέψουν)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 8, 2021)

Δεν ξέρω, θα το κοιτάξω. Μάλλον θα βάλω *λάινμαν*.

Στο αναμεταξύ λίγο ακόμη feedback από τον ειδικό:



> Για το touchdown, μπορείτε να πείτε ότι "μπήκε στην αντίπαλη εστία" ή ότι "εισέβαλε στο τέρμα", αν θέλετε να αποφύγετε την απευθείας μετάφραση. Το γκολ, πράγματι, δεν ταιριάζει, καθότι δεν γίνεται με τα πόδια και παραπέμπει πολύ σε ποδόσφαιρο. No touchdown μπορείτε να πείτε ότι "ακυρώνεται η προσπάθεια".
> 
> Ελληνόφωνοι δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί, εκτός αν πάρετε υπόψιν τα ματς που κάνουμε μεταξύ μας ερασιτεχνικά! Και τότε και στην πρώτη περίπτωση, φωνάζουμε τις ορολογίες όπως είναι. "Χάικ", "χατ", δεν τις μεταφράζουμε όπως και το touchdown.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2021)

Θα ξαναπώ εδώ την άποψή μου σχετικά με τη μετάφραση των όρων διάφορων αθλημάτων που είναι άγνωστα στην πατρίδα μας:

Πλην της περιπτώσεως να είναι ολυμπιακά αθλήματα και να έχουμε επίσημη μετάφραση, όπως π.χ. με το μπέιζμπολ, είμαι της γνώμης να μην επιχειρούμε να μεταφράσουμε όλους τους όρους. Μερικοί που είναι περιφραστικοί μεταφράζονται, αλλά άλλοι, όπως τα σύντομα παραγγέλματα, καλό θα είναι να μένουν αμετάφραστα, με απλή μεταγραφή. Το σκεπτικό μου είναι απλό: αν κάθε υποτιτλιστής μεταφράζει όλους τους όρους κατά βούληση, οι θεατές θα διαβάζουν διαφορετικές μεταφράσεις για το ίδιο πράγμα, και μερικές από αυτές δεν θα είναι ούτε ψαγμένες ούτε επιτυχημένες. Αν μένουν αμετάφραστα, θα μιλάμε κοινή γλώσσα.

Για παράδειγμα, θα πρότεινα να μην πούμε ούτε επιθετικό ούτε αμυντικό τον lineman, αλλά απλώς λάινμαν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2021)

Προτάσεις:

Λάινμαν
Τατς - Νοτάτς


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 8, 2021)

Συμφωνώ για τον λάινμαν και μάλιστα αν μπορεί κάποιος να το αλλάξει στο πινακάκι μου, καλά θα ήταν.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 18, 2022)

Αφήνω αυτό εδώ για να βρίσκεται. Η NFL Greece δεν διανοείται να μεταφράσει απολύτως τίποτα. Όλα στα αγγλικά, ούτε καν μεταγραφή.









ΤΙΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ







nflgreece.gr


----------

